# Duxford - a Pictorial Tour.



## Airframes (May 8, 2011)

*The Imperial War Museum, Duxford airfield, Cambridgeshire, UK.*

I'll be posting around 130 photos in this thread, in stages, to give an idea of what can be seen at Duxford, and how the museums are laid out. The bulk of the photographs were taken on May 6 this year, with a few additions from previous visits.
Although it's not the intention here to provide a detailed history of the airfield, I believe some background information might be useful, in order that those viewers unfamiliar with this venue may fully understand the scale and importance of this fantastic museum.
*Background*.
Duxford is situated 8 miles south of the historic city of Cambridge, and opened in 1919. The airfield was the home to RAF squadrons equipped with various biplanes over the next two decades until, in July 1938, the first Spitfires in RAF service arrived to equip 19 Squadron, who also operated this type from the airfield during the Battle of Britain.
Many famous 'names' passed through or were based at the airfield, including Douglas Bader, who formed his controversial 'Big Wing' here. 
The 8th USAAF arrived at Duxford in March 1943, with the 78th Fighter Group, equipped with the massive P47 Thunderbolt, which they operated until re-equipping with P51 Mustangs in January 1945.
After World War Two, the RAF returned, with a number of squadrons flying Meteors, Javelins and Hunters but, by 1961, activity decreased. It was not possible to extend or strengthen the runway for the new jets, such as the Lighting, which were coming into service, and the antique buildings themselves were falling into disrepair.
The airfield finally closed in July 1961, and lay dormant and forgotten until the summer of 1968, when the airfield was used as the main location for the movie 'The Battle of Britain'.
It was this event which lead to the revival of the airfield, with an enthusiast group forming a small museum, and some private owners basing their aircraft here, and it could be said that this was the beginning of the 'Warbird' fraternity, which has grown and blossomed ever since.
The enthusiast group, who had done so much to help preserve the airfield, were eventually replaced by the Imperial War Museum, who moved some of their collection from Lambeth, London, and developed the site, opening the present museum on a full-time basis.
Over the years, the exhibits have expanded, and the airfield is also home to such organisations as The Fighter Collection, and other private owners, who operate a growing number of historic aircraft from the site.
Duxford is not just a 'static' museum, but a thriving active airfield, hosting a number of airshows and events each year, including the dramatic 'Flying Legends' show each July, as well as offering Corporate hospitality services, including the use of the former Officer's Mess as a venue.
In addition to the aircraft on display in the various hangars, there are many buildings and outdoor displays open for inspection, including the BoB Operations Room and, of course, the American Museum in Europe, and the Land Warfare Hall.
*Layout.*
The entrance to the Museum is via a dedicated entrance gate, leading to the car park, Reception and shop located in what became known as the 'Superhangar', a purpose-built structure added in the early 1990s.
Beyond this, stretching over a distance of more than one kilometre, are four further large hangars, plus the impressive American Museum and the Land Warfare Hall. Additionally, there are a number of other outdoor static exhibits, including aircraft and other items.
*The Pictures.*
The first batch of images show the plan of the museum layout, a view looking down the field towards the 'Superhangar' and entrance, and some general overall views of the main exhibition area in the 'Superhangar'.
Note the gap in the hangars on the Museum's plan, which is where one of the 'Belfast truss' hangars was blown up for the BoB movie !
I'll post some more shots, in the order of the layout plan, on a regular basis, and I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 8, 2011)

Great stuff Terry, thanks for posting. Brings back memories of my time there last summer, sniff...


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2011)

Thanks Andy. I'll try to get there if you're coming over again this year.


----------



## Florence (May 8, 2011)

Great post! Looking forward to more. Appreciate the time effort.
Love that Harrier. 

David.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2011)

This place is such a must see! Thanks for posting this Terry.


----------



## Violator (May 8, 2011)

Phenomenal, Terry, and thanks for posting. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 8, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Andy. I'll try to get there if you're coming over again this year.



Not this year mate. Will try to plan for Legends next year.


----------



## T Bolt (May 8, 2011)

Great idea for a thread Terry! Looks like a fantastic place and I can't wait for more of your pictures. Maybe I'll get over there one of these years.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 8, 2011)

Excellent Terry, Excellent!!


----------



## Catch22 (May 9, 2011)

Fantastic Terry!


----------



## rochie (May 9, 2011)

nice one Dogsbody, cant wait to get there again in august, you remember to go in the bit we missed last time ?


----------



## imalko (May 9, 2011)

Fantastic Terry! Thanks for sharing this. Hope to be able to come and visit one day. Looks like there's no way to see everything in just one day though.


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, and I hope you can make it next year Andy.
Karl, yep - I skipped a couple of areas in the Superhangar, and ensured I got around the bits we missed, and a few others, this time.
Igor, yes, two days are recommended to see it all fully, especially if there are aircraft being test-flown etc, when the No2 hangar normally has lots of activity inside and out. I've been there many times, and still not seen the Ops Room and some of the other buildings and collections, let alone watched the many audio-visual shows dotted around.
Here's a few more of the main collection in the Superhangar, or, to give it its proper title, The Aerospace exhibition.
The huge hangar is now divided, with roughly half of the main structure being devoted to conservation projects, and there is a Shackleton MR3 and Victor K2 there awaiting attention, having been displayed outside for many years, together with a pre-production Typhoon II 'Eurofighter'.
The Airborne Forces Museum is also located within the building, having moved form the former Para Depot at Aldershot, and the galleries around the main hall display a number of interactive exhibits, engines, missiles etc.
Access is generally good, with a surrounding viewing gallery and floor-level viewing pathways, and some of the aircraft are available for close inspection, with one of the prototype Concordes open for 'walk-through' most of the time.
The following pics are again general shots of this main hall.


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2011)

Good stuff Terry! Been a long time since I have been to Duxford and these are good reminders, looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 9, 2011)

Great pics Terry. Many of those I took in the Superhangar came out too dark as I forgot to change the light setting on my camera. I did get pics of the ops room though and can post them if you like.


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. Andy, when I post the pics of some of the outdoor features, a shot of the Ops Room would be handy. I'll give you a shout when I need it, thanks.


----------



## Bernhart (May 10, 2011)

love the black swordfish!!


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2011)

Bernhart said:


> love the black swordfish!!


 
Me too!

Great Pics Terry!!


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2011)

Thanks chaps, and here's some more to hopefully enjoy.
On leaving the 'Superhangar', visitors are now on the airfield itself, near the eastern end and a former dispersal area. Here can be found 'The Mess' cafe / restaurant, with outdoor seating, which provides a welcome break after walking so much. This is also a good vantage point from which to view the activities outside Hangar 2, where most of the airworthy aircraft are kept, and any movements which may be taking place on the field.
The following three shots were taken from here, at a range of around 450 metres, although the Spit taking off was 'grabbed' on my behalf by Max, who dashed over to the fence line just in time.
The remaining shots on this batch are inside Hangar 2, the main base for The Fighter Collection and other warbird operators and, at this time of year, it's almost certain that much preparation work can be seen for the years' airshow season, as well as on-going restoration and re-builds.


----------



## Catch22 (May 10, 2011)

Very nice, though that particular Corsair always seems almost black.


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Cory. Yes, it does seem darker in the mixed lighting of the hangar, but it's the same colour as the one in your 'siggy' when seen in full daylight.


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2011)

Excellent stuff Terry! Keep them coming.


----------



## Wildcat (May 10, 2011)

Excellent Terry!


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Hugh and Andy.

Continuing with the last few from Hangar 2, there's always something to see happening here, with a mix of operational aircraft, those under long-term re-build, and major servicing being carried out. It's always interesting to return after a period of time, and see how some projects have progressed. As an example, during my last visit prior to last week, the P47 'razorback' was just the shell of the fuselage, up on trestles, and now boasts wings, undercarriage and engine. There was a chap working on the glazing for the windscreen, who very kindly allowed me under the rope barrier, and even offered to move the ladders and steps, in order to allow better photos, although I didn't take him up on this thoughtful offer.
This is very much a 'working' hangar and, during quiet periods, the guys working there will, when possible, allow you to get 'up close' to their charges, if you ask nicely.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 10, 2011)

You actually held your hand steady when you got one of "those things" in the background. I'm impressed!

Is that a Fiat in the zinc chromate? I didn't see that one last year.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 10, 2011)

Excellent shots Terry and the Thunderbolt is gorgeous!! Is the that a P-40B (fifth shot down, second set)? Funny Corey!


----------



## rochie (May 11, 2011)

great pictures Terry, they've realy cracked on with that P-47 since we were there


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 11, 2011)

Fantastic thread Terry, how the place has changed since my visit only visit in the late 70s. Sadly it's not on my venue for this coming UK visit...............maybe next time round when I'm a true veteran and senior.


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2011)

Thanks very much guys. Andy, yes, a Fiat Falco, which has been there for two years at least, and yes Aaron, it's a P40B.
The P47 surprised me Karl, as it's not far off being done methinks.
More coming soon.


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2011)

Is that a P-43 Lancer? Didn't think there were any left.


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2011)

The one in French markings Chris? It's a Curtiss Hawk.


----------



## mikewint (May 11, 2011)

Really cool, like a 1:1 post your models


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Mike. Wait 'til you see some of the later shots, in the Land Warfare Hall - they are 1:1 dioramas !


----------



## mikewint (May 11, 2011)

wish I'd have known about all this cool "stuff" when I was in England, course that was way back in 1972


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2011)

More good stuff Terry, keep it coming.


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, more tomorrow, in Hangar 3 - one of the historic buildings in its' own right.


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2011)

Before moving on to the next hangar, here are some from the second section of Hangar 2, all airworthy aircraft. As you will see, access is good, and preparation work can be viewed close up.


----------



## Catch22 (May 12, 2011)

Nice shots Terry! I haven't seen a B-17 in years. Those PBYs are sure enormous too though. I'm surprised they don't have the Hellcat painted in FAA markings.


----------



## rochie (May 12, 2011)

nice pics terry, is that the bit we missed ?


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2011)

Good stuff Terry!


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. Karl, yes, it's the half of the hangar we missed, although some of the aircraft we saw previously have been moved into here.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 12, 2011)

What a great collection of photos. Thanks for sharing those with us


----------



## T Bolt (May 12, 2011)

Fantastic Terry!! I've just got to make the trip!


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. Glenn, you certainly won't regret it if you visit Duxford !


----------



## pbfoot (May 12, 2011)

A Yale in the UK


----------



## Crimea_River (May 12, 2011)

Great pics Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 12, 2011)

Excellent photos Terry. That is a huge collection of aircraft. I was surprised to see a T-28 in there.


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, more soon.
A Yale Neil? It's a Harvard - the first American aircraft delivered to the RAF in 1938. There were almost 3,000 of them, of all Marks, plus Canadian - built examples with the EATP in Canada, and the last three only retired from RAF service a few years ago.


----------



## pbfoot (May 12, 2011)

It looks like a fixed undercart and that Scoop on top of the cowling


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2011)

Neil, I think you're right! I thought it was the one I had photographed from the front, but on checking, it's a different one. So yes, fairly rare for the UK, although there are a lot of unusual / rarely seen aircraft at Duxford.


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2011)

Moving on to the first of the three remaining 'Belfast Truss' hangars (the other one was blown up for the BoB movie!), Hangar 3, and again a mix of static display and airworthy aircraft. The buildings alone are historically important, dating from 1919, and are so-called due to the design of the roof trusses.
Here again preservation and re-build work can be seen, with the Blenheim being a fine example. Having been restored to flying condition, it crashed, was restored again, only to suffer a further mishap! It has now had it's MkIV 'bomber' nose removed, and has been fitted with a Mk1 'fighter' nose, which at one time served as a road -going car !


----------



## T Bolt (May 13, 2011)

Wonderful! Keep 'em coming Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 13, 2011)

WOW!!! What is the last aircraft Terry?


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2011)

Fairey Firefly I think Aaron.

Good stuff Terry, keep it coming.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 13, 2011)

That's a Fairey Firefly Aaron.

Once again Terry, great pics. There's been a lot of progress on the Blenheim since I was there in September.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 13, 2011)

Ha! I didn't hit send fast enough!


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2011)

Thanks chaps, and yes, it's a fairly rare Firefly. I agree Andy, it always amazes me how some of the restorations suddenly seem to come alive.
More tomorrow.


----------



## pbfoot (May 13, 2011)

Looks like the Blenheim (Bolingnroke) which the one in Duxford is will be flying here sooner (Canadian Warbird Heritage)


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2011)

Yep. Just hope that when the Duxford one gets airborne again, which I think is scheduled for next year, it doesn't bl**dy crash again !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2011)

Thanks David.
Moving outside, and across the void where the hangar was blown up for the BoB movie, the WW2 Control Tower can be seen on the left, in a heat haze here. The observation/radio room on the roof is a later addition, constructed in the 1980s IIRC.
The Number 4 Hangar, another original building, houses the Battle of Britain items, with many original and interesting exhibits, as well as WW1 and more modern aircraft.
The Bf109E is genuine, and was force landed during the BoB by Horst Perez, of JG26. It's posed as it was photographed at the time, having been faithfully restored, but with the starboard wing left in the original paint.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2011)

Excellent shots Terry! Keep them coming.


----------



## Catch22 (May 15, 2011)

Beauty stuff!


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2011)

Thanks awfully chaps ! Hope you're all enjoying the 'tour', more to follow soon.


----------



## T Bolt (May 15, 2011)

Form the guns that 109 looks like an E-1 Terry. Amazing what you learn from participating in the group builds around here. And that MiG 21 looks vaguely familiar from another group build.


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Glenn. It's actually an E4, despite the canopy! It had cannons, the ports for which can be seen on the starboard wing, outboard of the original MG ports. I believe it was started as an E3 but finished as an E4, confirmed by a data plate in the wheel well. Here's a pic of the starboard wing, with the cannon blister visible beneath.


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2011)

A few from Hangar 5, the Conservation hangar. Here again there are a mix of airworthy aircraft, an those being preserved for static display, or airworthy status.
The ball turret is from the B17G 'Mary Alice', which is displayed in the American Museum, and will be shown later. The CASA 2-111 has been here for some time, and is under long-term restoration.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2011)

Good stuff Terry! Will be nice to see the CASA fully restored at some point.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 18, 2011)

Hi Terry, and thanks for sharing those wonderful photos. 
It's cool to see the museum long-distance, I hope I get to see it IRL some day.


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2011)

With all here Terry. Great images.THX for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2011)

Thank you my friends. 
Duxford is a *must* for any aviation fans visiting the UK - forget Buc House and the rest of London, that's timidly boring!
DX is not only the 'hub' of real war birds (and other aircraft) , but an important historic site in its own right. Even being there, and 'feeling' the atmosphere and history, is worth the experience. 
Anyway - more pics soon.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 18, 2011)

Well said Terry.


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Andy, and having been there yourself, I'm sure you know what I mean. BTW, next shots will be some of the buildings etc, so feel free to ad your pic(s) of the Ops room.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2011)

Wow, I think I need to smoke a cigarette after looking at those pics!


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2011)

Don't smoke. It might make your bank accout empty. No money - no ticket for sightseeing of the Duxford museum.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 19, 2011)

OK Terry, I'll dig out some of my building pics when you post yours.


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2011)

Thanks chaps, and thanks Andy.


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2011)

Moving outside again, there is a fair walk up to the American Museum, and there are things to see on the way.
The whole airfield, apart from some modern additions, is still preserved as it would have been in WW2, with numerous buildings typical of the period. The first shot shows some typical huts, in the area of the original Main Gate and Guard Room. Behind here can be found the 1940 Operations Room, which Andy will post pics of, preserved as it was during the BoB. On the other side of the main road passing the field, can be found the Station HQ and Officer's Mess etc, and on the path up to the American Museum there is a Giant Wurzburg, and a V1 complete with launch ramp.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 19, 2011)

OK, here goes...First off, I'll need to say that these were taken on September 5, 2010 at the BOB 70th Anniversary show. There were a few more people around at that time.

First up, and this steps back a little to where Terry is now, is one of the original hangers and dispersal huts (Terry please confirm):






Next we're looking east behind the Hangar 5 in which the Casa 2-111 is housed with a few huts on the left. The Ops Room is behind the grass berm just down the road.






The Ops Room from outside:






Interior shots of the Operations Room follow. Unfortunately, I was travelling light and left my 28mm lens at home so these don't cover much area per shot.


















Finally, in the vicinity we have this tower attached to, I believe, the north wall of Hangar 5 which was discussed briefly in a separate post. Although I'm not sure, I think this could possibly be a place where they hung fire hoses to dry.


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2011)

Great stuff Andy, thanks for the additions. Yes, the first shot is one of the original 'Belfast Truss' hangars, dating from 1919, with one of the crew/Flight huts. And yes, that's the drying tower for the canvas-type fire hoses.


----------



## T Bolt (May 19, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this thread. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2011)

Good stuff Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 20, 2011)

Thanks! Back to Terry....


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2011)

More over the weekend chaps. 
Meanwhile, for those who haven't been there, or seen this, here's one to ponder about. 
Just a very small part of a huge, and very emotive, memorial to USAAF ETO crews lost in action. Further details in the next post.


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2011)

The American Air Museum in Britain is the next stop, a specially designed and built huge building, which houses a superb collection of aircraft and other exhibits, and has its own 'Gate Guardian'.
The approach path is around 150 metres or more long, and lined with the glass memorial panels mentioned previously, each engraved with either B17s, B24s, P51s etc, showing the total number of US aircraft lost on operations from the UK during WW2. 
Visitors are greeted, on entry, by the imposing sight of the B52, which had been displayed outside for some years before this Museum was constructed.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 21, 2011)

Very nice Terry and Andy. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2011)

Nice shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Aaron and Hugh. more probably tomorrow.


----------



## T Bolt (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2011)

Great stuff Terry!

Did 109s have a bare metal section between the cowling and cockpit like that? Never saw that before.


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2011)

No Chris, as far as I know, it's left like that to show the restoration. This airframe toured the USA and Canada during the war, and bits went missing. It was covered in signatures of people who had contributed to War Bonds and similar, when it returned to the UK post war. It was then in storage for many years at Bournemouth, before being restored, leaving the starboard wing in the remains of the original paint, along with the 'Shlageter' badge of JG26.


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2011)

ahh-haa. Thanks


----------



## nvrsummer2 (May 22, 2011)

Great pictures everyone! I cant wait to visit. Will have to plan it during the airshow! 

Do they have any more German aircraft/ Bombers? BF-110? He-111??

I also like the dark side in Star wars!! Haha

Thx for doing this! Cant wait to see more


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2011)

a few more German types, Ju52/3M, Storch etc, and the Casa He111 as shown. Only real He111 and Bf110 in UK, along with Ju87 and Ju88 are at Hendon.
BTW, Duxford airshows are not a good time to try to view the huge museums.... sometimes they aer closed for the show, and you really need at least a full day, if not more, to see even 90%.


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2011)

One of these days I'll make it to UK and bother you guys to show me this stuff - think I'll start in Glasgow!!


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2011)

Oh Oh, this sounds like a dangerous mission! Hope you can get over here Chris, we could get a few bods together for a tour of the brew ...er, museums !!


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2011)

Some more from the American Museum.


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2011)

Nice shots Terry! Brings back the memories of when I was last there, which is a long time ago now.


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Hugh.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2011)

MAN, they kinda stacked things in around the BUFF didn't they Terry! Excellent shots sir!


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Aaron. Yes, it's a bit crowded in there, but better than having aircraft such as the B52 standing outside, as they used to, suffering the effects of the British weather. (We don't have a climate - only weather !!)


----------



## BikerBabe (May 24, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Aaron. Yes, it's a bit crowded in there, but better than having aircraft such as the B52 standing outside, as they used to, suffering the effects of the British weather. (We don't have a climate - only weather !!)


 
LOL! Well, we've only got two kinds of winter here in Denmark - a white one and a green one. 

Thanks for sharing your photos, I've GOT to go see those museums soon! *stomp*


----------



## Crimea_River (May 24, 2011)

Here in Calgary, we have 11 months of winter and 1 month of bad skiing.

Good shots Terry!


----------



## Geedee (May 24, 2011)

Crickey Terry, I'm off site for a while and come back all grumpy cos I'm missing a Warbird fix, was planning on doing a trip to DX and now I dont need to !. Stunning set of shots matey !

To re-iterate, I recently took a mate from work who has never been to DX before, and after running him ragged trying to get around to see eveything in one day...and failing miserably... he hasn't stopped talking about it and is pestering for a return trip. 

So, if you're looking at these shots and cant make your mind up if to visit or not...stop bl**dy wasting time and get to DX, you absolutely will not regret it !!!


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Gary, and bl**dy well said! Got to be the only place in the world, literally, where the aircraft match the scenery - and so much to see, you need to keep coming back - especially to see the changes !


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2011)

A few more from the American Museum. The engine is from the SR71 'Blackbird', displayed beneath the beast.
Some rather involved work is being done on the B17G 'Mary Alice' since my last visit, but I wasn't able to find out what's happening. Whether it's just a re-furb, or if it's being made airworthy, I'm afraid I don't know at this stage.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2011)

God I'd never leave. Great pics!


----------



## T Bolt (May 26, 2011)

Sure looks like they're doing something major with that B-17. Great pics Terry, keep'em coming!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 26, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. More very soon.


----------



## Airframes (May 28, 2011)

Continuing the walk around of the American museum, the first couple were taken during a previous visit, showing the B17 before work began on her. The rear entrance hatch has a 'Perpex' box built into it, to allow viewing of the interior.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 28, 2011)

Good ones Terry!


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2011)

Good stuff Terry!


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2011)

I echo the post above.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2011)

I'm with VB, I'd not want to leave! Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2011)

Thanks chaps, glad you appreciate them. More to come soon, including the 'Tank Hall'.
Bear in mind, this is only a small selection of what's on display, and often working, at DX, otherwise the pics would really clog the forum !!
Any questions about specific areas/exhibits, just ask.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2011)

4th pic down, they have a B-52 in there????????


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2011)

Yep, a complete B52, donated by and flown into DX by the USAF. It stood outside for many years, before the new American Museum building was opened. It's now virtually impossible to photograph the whole aircraft, but it is possible to walk around beneath it, and be staggered by the size of the wheel bays !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2011)

WOW, now that's impressive!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 30, 2011)

Must have been a hell of a landing for that Buff. That strip isn't very long is it?


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2011)

It's tail was probably still over the threshold when it's nose was on the 'piano keys' at the departure end !!
The runway used to be a little bit longer at the eastern end, until the M11 Motorway was built, but I can't remember if this was before or after the 'Buff' arrived - although I think she landed before the runway was bisected.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 30, 2011)

Apparently the boys flying it knew exactly what they were doing.


----------



## Glider (May 31, 2011)

Remember they landed the Concorde at Duxford before the road was built so it used to be a good sized runway.

Excellent shots by the way.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2011)

Thanks chaps, more soon.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2011)

The last few from the American Museum, before moving outside once more.
On the way up to the Land Warfare Hall, a good view back down the airfield shows the outside exhibits, all airliners now, some of which are gradually being restored, and a view across the airfield itself. Note the taxiing Tiger Moth. It's a fair walk up to the Land Warfare, or 'Tank' Hall, and on the way, an impressive memorial to the Anglican Regiment can be seen on the right of the path.
The final shot in this set, taken from the entrance to the Tank hall, shows the view back to the American Museum, and distance covered from the entrance at the 'Super hangar'. Fortunately, there is a free 'shuttle bus' service to get you back to the start line! (It used to be a WW2 tractor, towing bomb trollies fitted with seats, but after EEC safety regulations ......)
Next posts will show a selection from the land warfare hall.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 31, 2011)

Fantastic museum. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, and you're very welcome. I'll start posting the Land Warfare Hall pics tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2011)

Good stuff Terry! Looking forward to the rest, it really is a great museum.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Hugh, and you're right, it's a fantastic place. Also, of course, a working active airfield, so normally something of interest to be seen flying. During this visit, there were a number of movements, including a Harvard, Spitfire, Tiger Moth, Rapide and Buchon, the latter doing a superb routine above and across the field - just as we were leaving, with the camera stashed away!


----------



## woljags (May 31, 2011)

nice post Terry i can't believe how much it has changed since i gave up being ground crew at the flying days,in those days everything apart from one or two aircraft being worked on or in pieces were outside,i remember the trident landing at one show we were at and they said the pilot only had one chance to land as the runway was too short to try again,i think the m11 had been built by then


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 31, 2011)

Excellent material and shots Terry and it sound like you have my luck "with the camera stashed away!"  Thank you for taking the time and posting all this.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Bob and Aaron, more pics soon. And yes Bob, it's changed a lot over the years.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2011)

Moving on now to the final exhibits hall, The Land Warfare Hall, which is again a purpose-built structure, opened less than ten years ago. 
Here can be found a vast array of armoured vehicles, trucks etc, dating from the First World War to present-day, with many being moved from the cramped display areas of the IWM at Lambeth, London, and from storage. New exhibits are added from time to time, and there is an outside 'Tank Yard', where visiting vehicles assemble for air shows and other events.
Some of the exhibits themselves are working, and can sometimes be seen 'in action'.
The hall itself is bisected by an overhead gallery, affording a good view of the major exhibits on each side, and stairs and lifts (elevators) give access to the ground floor for close-up viewing. There are also some 'set piece' exhibits enclosed in dedicated areas.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2011)

Good shots Terry! Thanks for taking the time to show them all.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Hugh. There are around another 20 or so pics to post of this hall, and I'm more than happy to show this wonderful museum to everyone. As already mentioned, it's a 'Must' for anyone visiting the UK who can get there.
More pics soon !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 3, 2011)

Very well done Terry. I found that hall to be quite dark and tough to get good shots. You did a magnificent job there!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 3, 2011)

Fantastic Pics Terry, post more if you have them!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. More tomorrow.


----------



## imalko (Jun 3, 2011)

Cool stuff Terry. Thanks for sharing it all with us.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2011)

You're welcome Igor. I've just noticed - the early model PzKfw IV appears to have the turret welded in place. Don't know if this is part of the restoration, or if it was like that in service for some reason, maybe as a Befehlswagen?
Anyway, here's a few more.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 3, 2011)

Excellent shots Terry, they did a nice job making them look life like!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2011)

Good stuff Terry!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2011)

Some more from the same area of the 'Tank Hall'. The 'Tiger' is one of the T34s re-modelled for the movie 'Saving Ryan's Privates' ... or was it 'Saving Private....' , oh, never mind!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice! Private Ryan's Savings? No that's not it either


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2011)

It is certainly something along those lines. Nice shots Terry!


----------



## imalko (Jun 6, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Some more from the same area of the 'Tank Hall'. The 'Tiger' is one of the T34s re-modelled for the movie 'Saving Ryan's Privates' ... or was it 'Saving Private....' , oh, never mind!


 
They did a really good job re-modeling it into Tiger. Only thing which immediately gives away that it's not the real thing is the narrowness of the tracks.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2011)

And slightly short in the front. I always wonder why 'they' didn't re-model them as Panthers, which would have looked great, especially as there were no Tigers in Normandy at the time depicted in the movie. But a very good job was done anyway.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2011)

Moving around into the next section of the 'Tank Hall', and an appropriate pic or two for this date, the 'entrance' to the 'D-Day' exhibition. Visitors enter here via the hull of a landing craft, with realistic sound effects. Once again, the 1:1 cameo dioramas are very well done, as are the model dioramas, although the latter a bit difficult to photograph due to the perspex cases.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice Terry, always liked the Hetzer.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool stuff Terry. I also like it Andy, have one in the stash!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2011)

Great stuff Terry..!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2011)

Good stuff Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2011)

With all here, EXCELLENT!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks very much for the kind comments chaps.
To conclude this pictorial tour, here are the final shots taken in the 'Tank Hall' .
The last pic is from a Duxford brochure from the early 1990s, before the American Museum and Land Warfare Hall were built, and shows the airfield on a typical air show day, with the B52 etc still parked outside. This gives some idea of the size of the place.
I hope you have enjoyed the 'tour', and might see some of you there some day !


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2011)

Good stuff Terry! Nice to see it from years gone by too...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 9, 2011)

Well done Terry!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 9, 2011)

Great shots Terry, thanks for taking the time to post these.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2011)

You're welcome guys, glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 10, 2011)

It's been a great thread Terry and much appreciated! I had no idea there was so much to Duxford. It will be a 'Must Stop"' if I ever get over there.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 10, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> It's been a great thread Terry and much appreciated! I had no idea there was so much to Duxford. It will be a 'Must Stop"' if I ever get over there.


 
Would highly recommend going to Duxford. I went last year, but would definitely go again! If I can find them, I'll try and post some pictures from my last visit.

Andy


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you Terry! Hopefully I can see it in person one day.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed the pictures chaps, and thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2011)

I so have to go there one day!


----------



## trackend (Jul 5, 2011)

I was a supporter of the airspace hanger right from the concept to finish and having been AWOL from WW2aircraft and indeed the internet in general for a long while your shots Terry have given me the incentive to return this year to FL and meet some old friends
many thanks mate


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2011)

You're welcome Lee. Just sorry I can't be there as intended, to meet up with you, Garry, Tony, Roman and Anton.


----------



## Flash_Taco (Oct 16, 2012)

Duxford is in my bucket list of dreams! Thanks for posting this guided photo tour Terry, your pictures are awesome.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2012)

You're welcome mate, and glad you enjoyed them.


----------

